# Hitachi NR90GC nail gun



## scooby (24 Sep 2006)

Does anyone own or has used of these?

I work with my dad (both joiners) and we've got 2 framing nailers (Paslode 350 and the Hitachi). I usually end using the hitachi and have noticed if the tool hasn't been used for a few minutes it seems to go to sleep. A better explaination would be:

1. Leave nail gun unused for a few minutes.
2. Press gun into timber to release the safety, the gun makes it's usual noise (same as Paslode) indicating it is ready to fire.
3. Press trigger and nothing happens.
4. Remove from timber and immediately go through steps 1-3 and it works perfectly :? 

Is this normal? I don't mind it too much but in certain situations, like trying to hold a stud in position whilst skew nailing into the head and sole plate and for the gun not to work is a complete pita.

I've noticed the Paslode will do this sometimes but very rarely. Is it possible the Hitach is faulty or is it something designed intentionally? By the way, the Hitachi is still pretty new and hasn't much use but has acted this way from the moment we got it.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## wizer (25 Sep 2006)

hmmm My Paslode 350 does exactly what you describe, quite a lot. 

Doesn't help u much tho...


----------



## scooby (25 Sep 2006)

WiZeR":1bnqk3mk said:


> hmmm My Paslode 350 does exactly what you describe, quite a lot.
> 
> Doesn't help u much tho...



Your reply does help a bit actually  Means it's probably not faulty, but more likely to be the way the gun is designed. My dad's Paslode does it also sometimes but I don't use that much.


----------



## Der_Goalie (25 Sep 2006)

Are you using the machine outside? They had quite a few problems when this machine came out last year, apparently they had tested the machine down to extremely low conditions in a lab, but hadn't allowed for the typical British winter - i.e. moisture in the air. I know that this caused a problem with the gas, and in turn caused the guns to mis-fire.

Not sure if this is exactly the problem you're experiencing but if you're using it outside then it could be part of the problem.


----------



## les chicken (26 Sep 2006)

Scooby

I have the paslode im350 that also does what you describe very occasionally, I am now in the habit that if I have not used it for a while to depress the nose on the wood to reload the gas before attempting to nail.

Then no problems with nothing happening.

Les


----------



## freddy (19 Feb 2007)

hi 
i have a hitachi nailgun first fix not working goes 
through the motions but no bang,
i live in scarborough, yorkshire 
has any one any ideas of where i can take this for a 
reliable diagnosis/ price ,

thanks for any help from freddy in sunny scarborough


----------

